# Online "Dienstplan"



## madmaxla (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Folgendes Problem:
Es soll ein Online-Dienstplan erstellt werden,
in welchem sich jeder Benutzer eintragen kann, wann er Zeit hat.
Es sollen ca. 20 Benutzer sein.
Der Benutzer soll nur eintragen dürfen aber weder löschen noch ändern dürfen.
Die Tage sollten automatisch einrichtbar sein (Dienstzeit), als Vorgabe.
Er sollte eventuell noch eine Bemerkung zu seinem eingetragenen Dienst hinzufügen können.

Bei jeder Änderung des Dienstplans soll automatisch eine E-Mail mit dem Namen des
Benutzers, welcher den Dienstplan verändert hat an eine festgelegte E-Mail-Adresse
versandt werden.
Der Zugriff auf diesen Dienstplan soll passwortgeschützt sein (Lesen und Eintragen!).

Gibt es hierzu irgendwo ein Online-Tool, welches das ermöglicht (Drittanbieter mit Werbeeinblendung wär auch ok). Sollte gratis sein.

Wie könnte ich sowas sonst technisch realisieren?

Bitte dringend um Hilfe....

MfG

Madmax L.A.


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Oktober 2004)

Mit HTML-Mitteln geht das nicht.
Ob es eine fertige Lösung dafür gibt, weiss ich nicht....
es lässt sich aber mit bspw. PHP oder ner anderen serverseitigen Skriptsprache recht problemlos machen(sofern man diese ein wenig beherrscht)


----------

